# Taking our dogs to Canada



## ice113 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi there,

I wonder if anyone can help with our situation - My husband has been offered a job in Canada - Ontario to be precise. We have all the relvant info and paper work as his employer deals with a lot of that. We are currently in the uk , and of course we would like to take our dogs! 

However they are Staffordshire Bull Terriers , we have been told about the Dog legislation and hey are probably not allowed yet there are breeders out there and lots of them about! Please can someone halp as this is our chance of a life time but i cannot leave the dogs (3) behind! Is there a way round this legislation?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi ice113,
I must admit I have not heard of any legislation about not allowing staffy's in the country. You coul dtry contactign the Canadian kennel Club for advice.
The Canadian Kennel Club > Home
Cheers Louise


----------



## MitchW85 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi ice113

I am in the process of moving to Ontario from Australia and i know its been a while since your post but i was wondering if you could let me know how you went getting you staffies into the country?

Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

MitchW85 said:


> Hi ice113
> 
> I am in the process of moving to Ontario from Australia and i know its been a while since your post but i was wondering if you could let me know how you went getting you staffies into the country?
> 
> ...


You cannot bring Staffordshire Bull Terriers in to Ontario. Period.

You can bring them in to some other provinces, but not Ontario.


----------



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there,

unfortuantely any type of bull terrier is BANNED in Ontario - see following link as that will tell you all you need to know

OVMA - Pit Bulls Banned In Ontario

BrackensMum


----------



## Roger Stepan (Nov 16, 2011)

put them with your family

or move to place other than ontario


----------

